# Melbourne Eaurthquakes



## brettprevans (19/6/12)

Decent earthquake just came through eastern suburbs Melbourne. Well for Melbourne. Seems to be getting more often and stronger
Interesting topic for those who have any scientific understanding or knowledge. I love physics but it's gonna **** my house.


----------



## bum (19/6/12)

Yeah, had it down here. Been in a couple in northern and southern California and this was stronger by heaps.


----------



## Feldon (19/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Decent earthquake just came through eastern suburbs Melbourne. Well for Melbourne. Seems to be getting more often and stronger.



Yeh. This one seemed to last a long time - maybe 20 seconds? May be epicentred out Wonthaggi way like the last one a year or so ago.


----------



## OneEye (19/6/12)

Yeah got it over here in Tulla too... quite a long one. Rattled one of my empty beer bottles off of the shelf!


----------



## [email protected] (19/6/12)

Yeah got it out here as well.
Freaked me out, never experienced that sensation before, whole house moved and shook for a good 5 -7 seconds.


----------



## 2much2spend (19/6/12)

got the same thing in north subs. just spoke to a work mate and his folks 
felt it in paynesville.


----------



## darrenp (19/6/12)

We're at Foster and it was the biggest one I've ever felt, went for at least 20 seconds just a slow quiet rumble that built up louder and stronger as it went like a big wave rolling up the beach. Couldn't have been far off, if it was from Korumburra are its certainly the bigest that's been in a long time but reckon it felt like it was rolling up from the south maybe the Prom area.


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/12)

Felt it for a good ten seconds here in frankston.


----------



## 2much2spend (19/6/12)

was thinking i had too much to drink!
hah! it wasnt the beer. :chug:


----------



## cam89brewer (19/6/12)

Here is a link http://home.iprimus.com.au/foo7/seismap2.html


----------



## notung (19/6/12)

It was felt here too. Door shaking in latch for over 10 seconds.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)

Tremors: they are coming to get you


----------



## Lecterfan (19/6/12)

notung said:


> It was felt here too. Door shaking in latch for over 10 seconds.



Maybe proximity to the divide? Nothing here...


----------



## Wolfy (19/6/12)

It seemed to be one of the strongest and longest that I've ever noticed.

For info about it, at least the US gov website is working: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/rec.../usb000ajek.php
Since ours is not: http://www.seis.com.au/


----------



## wakkatoo (19/6/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Maybe proximity to the divide? Nothing here...




Nothing can shake down here mate. Everything is frozen solid! F-me its cold tonight!! :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (19/6/12)

Thought it was one of the kids jumping around upstairs. Then I remembered I'd put them to bed an hour ago...


----------



## [email protected] (19/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Thought it was one of the kids jumping around upstairs. Then I remembered I'd put them to bed an hour ago...



hah i thought it was a horse or 2 at first


----------



## 1974Alby (19/6/12)

didnt feel it here...but thought we heard one of the kids walking in the hall at about the right time, went to investigat but nothing there...could be ghosts...or maybe the quake...or maybe ghosts running away from the quake?


----------



## Nibbo (19/6/12)

Didn't make it here...


----------



## donburke (19/6/12)

good news is that it would have roused your yeast to knock the last few points off the stalled ferment ...


hope theres no damage for you mexicans


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> It seemed to be one of the strongest and longest that I've ever noticed.
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




As SWMBO said last night


----------



## bum (19/6/12)

Just heard they had a bigger one in NZ at the same time.

Hopefully not as bad as the last one.


----------



## Hammo7 (19/6/12)

Apparently we got it as far as Albury as well..


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/12)

apparently it was a 5.2 magnitude, with an epicenter 10kms south-west of Moe, Victoria.

my family in Shepparton, 180kms north of Melb felt it. I certainly felt it too, although it wasn't massive in my house (melb northern suburbs).


----------



## Siborg (19/6/12)

Everyone in my house felt it, but I didn't. Apparently people as far north as Yarrawonga have felt it.

Aftershocks anyone?


----------



## Wolfy (19/6/12)

Nothing recent in NZ has made it onto the map yet: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)

When I lived in Maryborough QLD we had a tremor in 1982 - I thought "what's that bloody great truck doing coming down our quiet street?" - felt like a massive council roadworks grader or something, shaking the ground and house . Ran out to the verandah and the street was empty.


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/12)

Workmates lives in Traralgon. Said it shook for 40 seconds and knocked dishes off his bench.


----------



## bum (19/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> Nothing recent in NZ has made it onto the map yet: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/


Well, I only heard it from my cousin (who isn't there) so hopefully it is not correct.


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/12)

Rattly as.**** for fit 20_ 40 sec. fucked up. Since im home with kids alone. Missus isout and I've been drinking....


----------



## Feldon (19/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> Nothing recent in NZ has made it onto the map yet: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/



All Blacks rehearsing a Huka


----------



## Charst (19/6/12)

2much2spend said:


> got the same thing in north subs. just spoke to a work mate and his folks
> felt it in paynesville.




Im from paynesville but i haven't checked with the parents yet.

didn't notice anything in coburg


----------



## Tex083 (19/6/12)

Felt it in Pascoe Vale, I was on the phone to the old man in Smoko (Bright) some 350kms from here and he felt it 5 seconds after I did. What a crazy place we live in


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/6/12)

Didn't feel anything in Echuca.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/12)




----------



## brettprevans (19/6/12)

My missus is a kiwi from christchurch. recons I Should harden up. Fair really. Still if u haven't experienced it before....
Be sides bloody global warming fucks everything up... Go...non believers, philistines, troglodyte etc...


----------



## bignath (19/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 55327




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

'genuine recycled photo' bribie??



but, on a serious note, hope no one has had too much damage. I live 500km's away, felt absolutely nothing. But then again, im not surprised. Nothing out of the ordinary ever happens in this dump lovely regional centre....

stay safe all y'all....


----------



## homebrewkid (19/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> My missus is a kiwi from christchurch. recons I Should harden up. Fair really. Still if u haven't experienced it before....
> Be sides bloody global warming fucks everything up... Go...non believers, philistines, troglodyte etc...





its not global warming that is some bullshit made up by bob brown to get gillard to take all our money 
im telling ya the earth is so ******* cold its shaking

seriously though i hope all you guys are O.K.

cheers: HBK


----------



## C-MOR (19/6/12)

Shook the house for 10- 20 seconds in Woodend.
Thought it was my house mate and his new lady friend.


----------



## fawnroux (19/6/12)

Hammo7 said:


> Apparently we got it as far as Albury as well..


Did you feel it Hammo? I was out walking and didn't feel shit, but my wife said her chair was shaking at home. Young lady down at the pub said her house was shaking.


----------



## mudd (19/6/12)

Weird feeling I've never noticed earthquake before

Checked the Beer then remembered to check the kids


----------



## JDW81 (19/6/12)

Felt it out in werribee, thought the dog would notice before I did. Lazy bugger slept through the whole thing. 

Not something i expect in victoria.


----------



## Hammo7 (19/6/12)

fawnroux said:


> Did you feel it Hammo? I was out walking and didn't feel shit, but my wife said her chair was shaking at home. Young lady down at the pub said her house was shaking.


Nah mate, I was too busy brewing! 
Friends in Albury though have reported tremors.
The ground must be stable here in Thurgoona!


----------



## cam89brewer (20/6/12)

I didn't feel anything here either. Well it wasn't enough to get my attention anyway.


----------



## Golani51 (20/6/12)

My wife thought it was me...........I was impressed by my performance.


----------



## Wolfman (20/6/12)

Was felt here in Brunswick. Thought the dog was up shaking himself only to look over and he was asleep in front of the heater!

The missus reakons there was an after shock around 4. Apparently the door flung open! 

Bloody gosts I said!


----------



## brettprevans (20/6/12)

I turned the dryer off in case it was that pile of crap shaking the house. 
Didn't fill Mr with confidence about the structural integrity of the house


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/6/12)

it was impressive, the cat jumped out from in front of the fire and onto my lap, nearly spilt my beer. one dog thought it was possums, the other, slept through it. i was worried it may have been some kind of explosion. 

unfortunately there was not a gaping hole where work was ment to be this morning

reminded me of the 7.4 i was once in in LA many moons ago. that was scary, and i was shattered, they shut down all the rides at universal. bastards.


----------



## Truman42 (20/6/12)

A mate text me this last night..  

Injuries from earthquake: 0

Injuries from people rushing to their computer to update their facebook status after the earthquake: 7,238,233


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i was worried it may have been some kind of explosion.


Gotta admit that the first thing I did was look up and down the street to see if the gas transmission main had let go anywhere.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/12)

Australia sits on the Indo-Australian tectonic plate that is moving slowly North East and every now and again some pressure builds up somewhere then gets released, as happened in Newcastle a few decades ago. In the case of Newcastle much of the downtown is built on sandy Hunter sediment which "liquefied" with the resulting collapses. 





Didn't Can-beer-a get a jolt just the other week?


----------



## Truman42 (20/6/12)

bum said:


> Gotta admit that the first thing I did was look up and down the street to see if the gas transmission main had let go anywhere.



A workmates wife came out of the bedoom and said to him that she thought it was aliens. She was serious too.. :lol:


----------



## brad81 (20/6/12)

Order of events:
1 puzzled
2 shit myself
3 laugh
4 oh shit, check the kids
5 check my milk crates full of bottles weren't smashed all over the garage

On all accounts, good.


----------



## .DJ. (20/6/12)

brad81 said:


> Order of events:
> 1 puzzled
> 2 shit myself
> 3 laugh
> ...



you checked the kids BEFORE your beer? 

Brad, please hand in your AHB membership... :lol:


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (20/6/12)

bum said:


> Gotta admit that the first thing I did was look up and down the street to see if the gas transmission main had let go anywhere.



Bum....gas....._giggle_.


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

You should have gone with "let go" instead, IMO.

Leave this to the professionals.


----------



## brad81 (20/6/12)

.DJ. said:


> you checked the kids BEFORE your beer?
> 
> Brad, please hand in your AHB membership... :lol:



I was frazzled man, sorry it won't happen again


----------



## WarmBeer (20/6/12)

Old, but here goes...


----------



## chaos666chris (20/6/12)

Feldon said:


> Yeh. This one seemed to last a long time - maybe 20 seconds? May be epicentred out Wonthaggi way like the last one a year or so ago.


it was in Trafalgar i live in Traralgon was a good 20 to 30 seconds shook a fair amount morwell was some damage in supermarkets and nqr has most of its shop shut as shelves were collapsed in and barely holding the other ones they say something like east of moe but that is were Trafalgar is i think they said that so people knew where it is


----------



## felten (20/6/12)

I slept right through it


----------



## doon (20/6/12)

I live in spotswood and didnt feel a damn thing. Someone I know was in Newport 2 mins down the road and the house shook all over the place. Go figure.


----------



## colonel (20/6/12)

70k's west of Melb.
shook the loungeroom.
fishtank like a wavepool.
9 pups fell out of the border collie!


----------



## QldKev (20/6/12)

We didn't feel it up here in the good part of Australia h34r:


----------



## bonj (20/6/12)

QldKev said:


> We didn't feel it up here in the good part of Australia h34r:


We so need a "like" button on posts.


----------



## colonel (20/6/12)

QldKev said:


> We didn't feel it up here in the good part of Australia h34r:



When you say "up here", you don't mean where your finger is, do you?


----------



## bulp (20/6/12)

colonel said:


> When you say "up here", you don't mean where your finger is, do you?



Like


----------



## geoffd (20/6/12)

doon said:


> I live in spotswood and didnt feel a damn thing. Someone I know was in Newport 2 mins down the road and the house shook all over the place. Go figure.




I'm in South Kingsville & yes I felt it, I will belatedly apologise to the dog for accusing him of farting.


----------



## doon (20/6/12)

Had a mate in kingsville that didn't feel it. Another mate of mine pointed out my farts are like thunder claps so maybe one of my big ones came around the same time


----------



## geoffd (20/6/12)

doon said:


> Had a mate in kingsville that didn't feel it. Another mate of mine pointed out my farts are like thunder claps so maybe one of my big ones came around the same time



yarraville splits the two suburbs, its a rather stupid naming convention, I'm right next to spotswood.

Basically just felt like a big truck was driving past, little bit of rattling of a sliding window & a bit of rumble in the floor, not much at all, we will defy mother nature & rebuild in spite of her of course. 

Humans 1 nature 0


----------



## HBHB (20/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Australia sits on the Indo-Australian tectonic plate that is moving slowly North East
> View attachment 55332



Wish it'd hurry up then Bribie ......there's a few places up in that zone i haven't fished yet and short of continental drift or me living to 150 years old, doubt i'll get to do it.


----------



## fawnroux (20/6/12)

QldKev said:


> We didn't feel it up here in the good part of Australia h34r:


No, Wodonga definitely felt it


----------



## brettprevans (20/7/12)

Just felt Minor tremors. Earthquake season baby


----------



## Wolfy (20/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just felt Minor tremors. Earthquake season baby


Yup felt it here too, was not as strong as the last one (this was like standing on a road-bridge while a truck goes over it), but still noticeable.


----------



## razz (20/7/12)

I've just had broccoli in my dinner so tremors should start here in about two hours.


----------



## Feldon (20/7/12)

From ABC News website


----------



## dougsbrew (20/7/12)

the last couple years there has been many quakes around moe area, id be quite nervous living around there. 
i remember visiting down melb a few years ago and all the windows started shaking - very unnerving..


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

Move to Queensland......none of that crap up here!


----------



## brettprevans (20/7/12)

Is it dole day in moe? All those trampling feet on the way to centrelink...


----------



## dougsbrew (20/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Is it dole day in moe? All those trampling feet on the way to centrelink...




haha, your a bastard.. 
i remember seeing a shop in moe that only sold moccasons..


----------



## andytork (20/7/12)

Did over $1,000,000 in improvements

In other areas damage is said to run into double figures





citymorgue2 said:


> Is it dole day in moe? All those trampling feet on the way to centrelink...


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (20/7/12)

heheheh gold


----------



## andytork (20/7/12)

In the last one the NQR store was hit hard

I was wondering what the insurance assessor had to say about it :-

"Hang on.... We have already paid out on this shite once"


----------



## DU99 (21/7/12)

believe there was another one at moe


----------



## going down a hill (21/7/12)

DU99 said:


> believe there was another one at moe


The Herald Sun really does do some hard hitting reporting:
"The Brunswick resident from Melbourne's inner north said she came home to check her email when she felt the tremor about 7pm (AEDT).

''Well, I had just got home and sat down to check my e-mail, when I felt the building shake and the windows and the objects on my desk rattle,'' she said."


----------



## brettprevans (25/9/12)

Recon we just got a small one. If so they are picking up frequency.


----------



## Cocko (25/9/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Recon we just got a small one. If so they are picking up frequency.



Reckon you are tasting one of your plumb braggots... and have your computer open....

h34r:


----------



## pk.sax (26/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Reckon you are tasting one of your plumb braggots... and have your computer open....
> 
> h34r:


Gold


----------



## brettprevans (26/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Reckon you are tasting one of your plumb braggots... and have your computer open....
> 
> h34r:


Maybe. Although it was afd last night and I was playing Mahjong with the missus, lol.

Maybe it was a very low flying plane of something.


----------

